# Competition Planning ~ HELP



## confederateknowhow (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's what's going on.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     A really good friend of mine is the manager for a large horse farm. This year they decided to have their first annual fall festival. I attended over the weekend and afterwords we were discussing ideas to make it better. Of course me being the meat head that I am suggested a BBQ comp and she really liked the idea. I shot her an email earlier and told her about this forum that I was a member, about all you friendly folks and how helpful you all are. That she should check this place out for help and ideas. Well I get an email back saying that next year they *are* going to have a competition, and that she went ahead and signed me up to be the contest organizer! I'm really excited about it, and over whelmed at the same time. I have a year to plan and work out the details. I have a full time job, and I'm a full time single father of two. I know how the year is going to fly by.

     I've never been in a comp, let alone been to one. I printed off KCBS rules and regulations as a starting point. I do however (personally) think they may be a little extreme for a "backyard" BBQ comp. What other resources are there for competition rules and regulations?

     I need as much details and information as possible to start organizing all this. Everything from the basics, to the finest of details. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. 

A few questions I have right now are:

Is there anyone in particular (i.e, health inspector) that has to be designated as _Official Meat Inspector?_

Is the Official Meat Inspector in charge of making sure the meat is cooked to a proper temp.?

What's the average cost for an entrance fee?

Is the meat typically provided by whoever is hosting the comp, or are the teams in charge of providing the meat?

How large are the cooking spaces?

How long are the competitors given to cook the food?







Thanks in advance,

Bryan


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 3, 2011)

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> Here's what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryan in louisville (Nov 22, 2013)

Bryan,

Just now found this thread.  How did the BBQ competition go?  Did it turn into an annual event?  I have been looking for backyard BBQ comps in Louisville and the region in general and can't find any.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 22, 2013)

The farm still had the fall festival, but didn't have a BBQ competition.


----------

